# Just brought this Chevy home



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I just grabbed this today. 1990, 2500, 4x4, 350, 3 speed auto (T400?), Cheyenne trim and 8600 gvw. 179k miles. All stock except a nicely done Flowmaster exhaust (quiet). Motor is dry as a bone. Only rust is a couple small spots on the cab corners. Frame and rest of body clean. Ran without a hiccup for the hour ride home. Bought it from a cop whos family had it for a spare horse trailer hauler. Got it for $2000.

Needs tires, steering work, a/c fixed and a really really good bath. The bottoms of the front tires kind of flare out just slightly and it has 285's on it. It seems high. I wonder if they have the T-bars cranked? Anyway to know?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

That is sharp for a 22 year old pickup.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

RJ lindblom;1548045 said:


> That is sharp for a 22 year old pickup.


I thought so. I don't know what my plans are for it yet. I'm gonna do some work before putting tags on it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

awesome deal....if it sits level and seems to ride hard in the front, prob crancked...rmember if you change them you will need the front end reajusted


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

The paint on that truck looks great for a 1990.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats a sharp looking truck! Looks Good!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome find!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I wish it was me that found that.

Does it have a full floater or semi floater rear end?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

CAT 245ME;1548073 said:


> I wish it was me that found that.
> 
> Does it have a full floater or semi floater rear end?


I haven't looked yet. I'm going to guess full floater, but I'll go out and check in a bit.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice truck Banksy! Good luck with the project.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Banksy;1548081 said:


> I haven't looked yet. I'm going to guess full floater, but I'll go out and check in a bit.


I was wrong. It's the semi-floater axle, I guess it's called. I can't find what gears are in it. I looked on the door and the glove box.

All gauges work, all lights work, radio works, heat and controls work. I'm quite pleased so far. Starts easy and sounds good while cranking. The cheapy brand battery seems a little small, but it works. The interior is a mess. A new vinyl floor and seat upholstery are going to be a must. The rest will clean up fine with soapy water. It just has that film of farm dirt dust on the dash and doors.

It has a gooseneck hitch and ball that I don't need. What are those worth?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice find, good luck with the project.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice lookin' Bow-Tie! I love them OBS GM trucks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

gallihersnow;1548209 said:


> Nice lookin' Bow-Tie! I love them OBS GM trucks.


Gonna be tough finding a plow around our neck of the woods.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Banksy;1548215 said:


> Gonna be tough finding a plow around our neck of the woods.


Looks like there might not be much for us to plow again this year.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

gallihersnow;1548221 said:


> Looks like there might not be much for us to plow again this year.


That's why I refuse to invest too much to plow here. It's good money when we do though. If I can find mounts and wiring, I have access to an 8 foot fisher I can borrow to plow with.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

This truck can help me expand a little in landscaping and I'm thinking about junk and debris removal. Side stuff since I work full time already. I don't like the idea of the truck not earning it's keep.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Anybody know how to solve the sticky Chevy gas pedal? it's only when you first push it. It drives me crazy!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a nice find, sharp truck !!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Score Thumbs Up very nice truck!!

back in the day we had the same issue on one of the work trucks 88 srw 3500 GMC with the sticky pedal and just put a little stiffer return spring on it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck we might have a set of mm push plates off a 98 3500 chevy


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

thats nice i got my black set of rims and tires for sale.....same design as those but painted black and polished ring. tires are mint condition is interested let me know....


i am over in winchester mass


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats a nice looking truck! Love the OBS trucks! Looks cleaner than my '06!

If it was me I wouldnt even plow with it, Id make it look nice and keep it going... or try to.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Banksy;1548300 said:


> Anybody know how to solve the sticky Chevy gas pedal? it's only when you first push it. It drives me crazy!


Remove the gas pedal cable from the thottle body buttery fly, I do not think that has a carb ? see if the cable moves freely , some times carbon makes the butterfly flap in the throttle body stick or its pivots stick. If that is what is sticking some carbon cleaner will clean it up.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks, mass1589, but I'm actually in NC. I guess should change my location. Haha

Shoot me a PM about those plates morrisey.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

scholzee;1548645 said:


> Remove the gas pedal cable from the thottle body buttery fly, I do not think that has a carb ? see if the cable moves freely , some times carbon makes the butterfly flap in the throttle body stick or its pivots stick. If that is what is sticking some carbon cleaner will clean it up.


X2, usually when the pedal has some stick at first depression its usually the cable/friction. Accelerator cables are cheap and easy to replaced. Good advice here, but id bet most likely a new cable will fix it.

Good looking OBS.

The bars must be cranked to fit 285 without rubbing.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It's a TBI 350. I bet the cable is just worn. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice, I have a identical 00' however yours looks to be in great shape!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

With the way it sits it certainly looks like the bars are cranked.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice old truck


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are some engine bay and frame pics. Look how dry the front frame and intake manifold are. The rust you can see on the rear frame rail is just that gritty surface rust you can wipe with your fingers. These are pics before I power wash it. I think it will look amazing after that.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks real clean Banksy!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Power washed the entire truck today, including the interior. I removed everything but the dash and steering column. Then I took out the plugs in the cab floor to drain the water and went to town. I put in new ball joints on both sides, TBI base gasket to fix the high idle, and painted the wheels. I kind of like the wheels without the center caps. The 4 ball joints and gasket together wasn't even a $100. Lifetime warranty on the ball joints too from OReillys. I love how cheap parts are for these. The ball joints were done previously so they just unbolted and came right out.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The truck pic from the side reminds me of a truck that was around here til this summer. It was the same year, color, black flares that an old man owned. He had a 8' Diamond conventional plow on it since new I think, pushed snow for 20 years and still looked decent. This is the first year not seeing it around.

I would imagine you could've picked up an old conventional like a Diamond or Fisher for dirt cheap if you didn't live too far off.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

That is one downright sexy OBS. Very nice find Banksy


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. An old school Fisher speed cast would look sick on this truck!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice truck! I'm not diggin' those 4 bologna's, those are some fat sidewalls,lol IMO the torsion bars are cranked up quite a bit. Our old GMC sat like that and they were cranked way up.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The tires are junk and I don't like them either. I'm looking for a used stock size set on Craigslist. After that I can crank the t-bars down a little.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good, but I would get some black center caps if you like the black look. No center caps looks unfinished to me.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mossman381;1558607 said:


> Looks good, but I would get some black center caps if you like the black look. No center caps looks unfinished to me.


I agree, but I think it looks tough. You just gave me an idea. I'm going to paint my chrome ones. Before you freak out, they are faded, scratched, stained and look like ass. I'll tape off the center so the bow tie stands out. Thanks!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Banksy;1558618 said:


> I agree, but I think it looks tough. You just gave me an idea. I'm going to paint my chrome ones. Before you freak out, they are faded, scratched, stained and look like ass. I'll take off the center so the bow tie stands out. Thanks!


When I painted my rims black I bought some silver center caps and painted them black. I did eventually buy some black ones but painting them works too.


----------



## 02Silverado (Aug 20, 2011)

Time to oil undercoat, to keep that clean truck clean.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Love these trucks, and that's a great find! I like the look of the bigger tires and I really like the black wheels, I did mine too. Good luck with it, I'm interested to see how it turns out!!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a good truck for 2K. It was well taken care of to not really have much for rust. 350 is a solid V8!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I painted one of the center caps and mossman was right, this looks "finished". I also taped off a nice straight line and sprayed on duplicolors bed liner on the bed rails. It cleaned those up and made for a nice touch. I'm also going to spray in duplicolor bed liner on the cab floor before reinstalling the vinyl floor.










I still need to find a set of craigslist tires and put in some front end steering stuff like idler arm and tie rod ends. The ball joints and wheel bearings are nice and tight now with new front brake pads.

I'm debating the idea of flipping this when I'm done. Some major life stuff may be coming sooner than I thought.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a brand new switch box that I have never used sitting on the shelf that I am going to install in this truck. The switch box says "New Jersey state police" on it and has like 5 or 6 switches on it. I bought it from a member here a long time ago who got it in a state surplus sale or something.

After I patch the cab corners, I'm going to bedline the rockers up to that body molding line.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

That truck is in crazy good shape!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It really is. Notice how the body lines, molding, and pin striping still all line up perfectly.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm supposed to be picking up this seat on Monday. (craigslist find). This is out of a 1998. I assume it will fit my 1990?? The seat I have now is torn, vinyl, and tan. The truck has a blue interior so this can't be original or it was reupholstered at some point. The guy wants $100 for it. Is that a good price?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no clue on prices but yes it will fit. If you were swapping the dash, thats another matter. The seat will be fine. Hell, I'd be looking for the one out of a Tahoe


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1564631 said:


> I have no clue on prices but yes it will fit. If you were swapping the dash, thats another matter. The seat will be fine. Hell, I'd be looking for the one out of a Tahoe


Ah ha...I like that idea. Never thought of that. I'll try a bone yard during the day Monday before I'm supposed to go see this one. Will it bolt right in? The bench seat uses just 4 bolts. 2 on each end. There are no bolt holes in the middle, unless I have to make some.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would start spraying the bottom of the seat bolts with blaster so they are ready when you want to take them out.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Already have the interior out (except dash). Southern truck, bolts came right out! Putting in new vinyl floor from LMC truck. Power washed cab interior and I'm going to spray in Duplicolor bedliner before the new floor and padding. The old one is trashed and smells bad.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ask DieselSlug, he put a Tahoe interior in his 94. All I know is my Tahoe is damn comfortable


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I need to move south


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mossman381;1564646 said:


> I need to move south


...or at least come by your trucks here.

Calling DieselSlug!!!


----------



## 85 Toyota 22R (Jan 7, 2004)

the seat should bolt right in did the same thing from a 90 to a 98


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry for the bump...

Anyone else think the truck looks pissed?



>


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

compnine.com <<< type in the vin it will give you a detailed list of every thing on any truck!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice looking work truck!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Banksy;1564648 said:


> ...or at least come by your trucks here.
> 
> Calling DieselSlug!!!


Hey i just finally saw this. Sorry it took me so long. I put a 60/40 split bench with folding console in my '94 that originally had a 'pleather bench seat. The tracks on all the benches will are direct bolt on, old style and new style. My new seat came out of a 1998 Silverado K1500 extended cab. Seats are manual, but have power lumbar that i hooked up. You will have to add 4 holes in the center of your cab on the floor to go this way. You will also need to shorten the supports on the 60 portion of the seat that mounts over the hump, otherwise your seat will be crooked. I went with the bench still because i often need that 3rd seat, otherwise i would have got the captains chairs. Id suggest them as they are real nice with a console if you dont need the third seat.

I actually almost converted my truck to all 95 interior as i got a whole dash, but i spent a good 2 years looking for a harness and gave up, sold all the parts. Ive also installed an auto dim/compass/thermometer mirror out of a saturn vuean overhead console out of a 1997 Tahoe and a homelink setup out of a denali. Were you interested in swapping everything or just the seat?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1600187 said:


> Sorry for the bump...
> 
> Anyone else think the truck looks pissed?


I've always like this grill design. I guess it does look pissed.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Just the seat, DS. I want to keep the old truck feel of the interior and it's in good shape. Just dusty.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

scholzee;1548645 said:


> Remove the gas pedal cable from the thottle body buttery fly, I do not think that has a carb ? see if the cable moves freely , some times carbon makes the butterfly flap in the throttle body stick or its pivots stick. If that is what is sticking some carbon cleaner will clean it up.


The carbon was the issue with my ole 88 back in the day.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I bought this seat tonight. Craigslist find and he delivered it. It needs a good cleaning, but it's solid and in good shape. Came with the frame and it bolts right in. Even as it is, it makes ahuge difference in the interior. The old seat was gray, vinyl and torn.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I also tightened up the steering box slack. It's very easy to do but keep in mind it's not a repair. It just buys you some more time.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, didnt realize thats a real "bare bones" truck. No headliner! Seat looks great!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh ya, it's a work truck. Only option is a/c.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking truck. I loved the 1989 Chevy 2500 I had.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Removed the bed to get to the drivers cab corner and rocker. I'll clean and paint the frame before it goes back on. May even put a fuel pump in just for the heck of it while it's off.










New rocker patch panel. This came out nearly perfect.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Man I really need to park my truck at your house ! ...Looks good !


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. This was my first real body work project.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is the finished product of the drivers cab corner and rocker repair after bed lining them. The top pic shows a chunk of frame. Notice how clean it is. Almost done with exterior and then I'll finish the interior. After that, I will be open to offers for purchase.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wish you were closer, id pay you to do the metal work on mine!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

DieselSlug;1620631 said:


> Wish you were closer, id pay you to do the metal work on mine!!


Oh well, but I'll take that as a compliment. :salute:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Decided not to keep it?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1620806 said:


> Decided not to keep it?


Bought it not knowing exactly what I wanted to do with it. Flip it, work it, drive it, lift it with tires....whatever. I sold my plow last summer after a couple years of no use and currently have no interest in getting another one. Too much else going on to worry about plowing. I won't give it away, but not looking for a fortune either. To be honest, I just enjoyed the work and the experience of fixing this thing up.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It's getting there. Finished painting the rear half of the frame and put the bed back on.



















Gotta love a salt free, southern truck. Frame is mint.










Here's a reminder of how it looked when I brought it home.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Geez....everybody must be bored with this one already.  :laughing:

Painted the rear bumper and hitch today. Painting the this bumper was like putting lipstick on a pig, but it does look better. At least the hitch looks nice.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

You might have a decent storm coming at the end of this week...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's the lipstick on a pig bumper. I also bed lined the top of the tail gate and painted the aluminum diamond plate cap piece. The license plate is not for the truck. It's just to make the HOA busy bodies think it's registered.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1622057 said:


> You might have a decent storm coming at the end of this week...


Hope not! It's 79 degrees outside right now. I live in NC...just from Mass. Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Brand new switch box I bought years ago and never found a use for it. I think it'll go well in this truck. It's going to run my Whelen dual rotator and some back up / work lights.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You going to keep it now?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

@Banksy Yeah, I know. I'm from MA, we get our storm Tuesday. You might have one coming your way Friday, I don't know where you are but some parts of NC, SC and GA could get 6 inches according to the models


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mossman381;1622141 said:


> You going to keep it now?


Not neccesarily. Just having fun with it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd keep it. Down the road, if you don't run it for snow, you could turn it into a trail rig, mudder, hunting truck, stuff like that.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

What are you looking to get for it?
My girfriends parents are in Myrtle Beach and he has a bike and boat he might buy and will need something in the next month or so to bring it all back north.
thanks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm...I was thinking $4k range. This truck would sell quick up north. How many of these trucks up there are rust and rot free?


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I just read through the entire thread again
What else has been done mechanically?
TBI gasket
4 Ball joints
fuel pump?
pitman & idler arm?

You assuming the engine and trans are all original?
Change all the fluids?
Plugs wires etc?

No guarantees here, I'll just pass along the info.
what's your Zip?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Pitman arm, tube up, filter changes, oil and tranny will be done. Engine and tranny are likely original. Tranny pulls and shifts great. Starts right up. 27527


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Double post.... I would say the engine is original but the tranny is good and fluid smells fine. It might have been rebuilt at some point.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

4 grand! Crap, I'll fly out from Missouri to pick it up! I love those old 350 chevy's and you've done a real good job on it!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow that frame is unbelievable! Unheard of condition in this state. My frame is so rough, still solid but deep rust.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

If you get 4k thats great. Makes mine worth more then i thought. Great work and super nice truck!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Banksy;1622322 said:


> Hmm...I was thinking $4k range. This truck would sell quick up north. How many of these trucks up there are rust and rot free?


Well if yours was up here it would be the only one, and you will definitely not find an early 90's K2500 up here that's even close to yours.

They're mostly found in salvage yards rusting in piece.


----------

